# Black Mollies...



## britesprite3 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have about 22 baby black mollies and have separated them and have been crushing up the tropical crisps into powder, giving them that to eat. 

can anyone tell me how long it'll take them to get mature and when it's safe to put them in the tank with the other mollies? (i have 3 adults).

any help about the mollies will be appreciated!!

thanks! 
emma


----------



## britesprite3 (Apr 13, 2011)

and i'm beginning to think my posts are invisible....!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

its saturday!everyones out and about


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello!

Mollies actually grow pretty fast! I would wait for about 3 weeks and see how big they are. Really you just have to go based on size. If they are too big to fit in the biggest fish's mouth, then you are good! Otherwise just let them chill. How big of a tank do you have for 25 black mollies? Those can get pretty big, my female is the biggest fish in the community aquarium. I have three of her babies, they grow faster than platies.


----------



## britesprite3 (Apr 13, 2011)

thank you so much lanette001! right now, we only have a 10 gallon tank, but we're about to get another bigger tank. i've read that a lot of the babies can die, so i'm just holding out to see how many survive. we're down to 21 babies now. but i did not expect to have more than 3 when i bought them and the sales people failed to mention anything about it hahaa.. 

again, thank you for your input, it's really helpful!


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, yes a bigger tank is very good! Haha! Maybe a 30gal or more... Yes, they do die but they are pretty hardy if cared for properly. Where do you have the fry now? How big is the tank?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and you got livebearers and they breed like CRAZY!!!! You will have new fry every month! If I were you I wouldn't save them all. I only save the few that are smart enough to get away from the big fish.


----------



## britesprite3 (Apr 13, 2011)

right now, we have a 10 gallon which was intended for the 3 adults i bought. i read that the females can get pregnant every 28 days and if you separate them from the males from day 24-26 until after day 28, they shouldn't get pregnant. do you know?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, that isn't entirely true. Female livebearers store sperm from the males. So, she can have fry for about three consecutive months after you seperate her from males. So, no it really wouldn't help to separate them. You could breed them and sell them, but black mollies are pretty common so it may be hard to find a buyer. You could also check with your local fish store and see if they will buy them from you or at least trade them in for store credit


----------



## britesprite3 (Apr 13, 2011)

oh wow i did NOT know that! thank you for the info!! wow. so no separation lol. and i'll be trying to find people to give these fish to as well


----------

